

What do you think of our site? - edwardlando
http://famocracy.com/

======
kellros
Honestly, first impressions:

1\. What am I looking at?

2\. Who is being targetted?

3\. What value does this offer me?

4\. What do the buttons do on the top left?

5\. I can't read the slogan.

I don't get it. Perhaps you should check out <http://conversionxl.com/blog/>

:) I like the music though

~~~
edwardlando
Is this something you think people would use for their entertainment - and if
not, what do you think is missing?

~~~
kellros
I'd say entertainment plays a major role in crowdsourcing the voting.

You need some logical separation above the fold - ex. Recruiters, Talent,
Entertainment (sic).

The thumbnails are a bit weird also, you should make it so that when you click
the background you automatically get redirected to the content, instead of
having to just click on the title.

You should also explain in short what the site is for - and why is it for you,
and most importantly - what can I do on here?

I can also see famocracy as a place where people can go look for entertainment
(videos, musicians) they wouldn't otherwise know about. So instead of just
artists looking for recruiting, it could create sales for them instead/too :)

Kind regards

------
tauv
What's happening, I'm scared :-(

There's a lot of media deposited into my retinas, it's pretty but i feel
overloaded to the point that it took me an inordinate amount of time to spot
the buttons and even longer to figure out what they are for. There's nothing
to entice me into participating.

I'd like to flick through to new things without having to vote, because I'm
lazy like that and most people

Could be good if you got some indie record labels and studios on board and fed
them people's submissions directly. Like every day, 10 top new liked
videos/music goes to labels.

~~~
edwardlando
Good point, Tauv. I may disagree about the overloaded part, but think you're
right about people not wanting to vote. The thing is Famocracy is not only
about entertainment. It's about helping talents be spotted through democratic
voting. So, although the voting may seem a little burdensome, it seems
essential to what we're trying to do.

About feeding people's submissions to the studios: wonderful idea! I think
this would get a lot of users excited, and aware about the fact that they
become famous through Famocracy. How would you go about making that deal with
big studios?

------
richf
Just click on the link and going to the home page — I have no idea what the
site is about. I'm guessing it's like some talent show upload-your-own video
type of site, but there's no hero text or call out that explains _what_ the
site is about.

My $.02

~~~
edwardlando
Good point, richf. We're actually going to have a "Take the Tour" feature
pretty soon. I like your $.02. Do you have more advice?

